# PA Gear Storage in the garage??



## studiodog (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi folks,

I'm considering moving my band rehearsals from my basement to the garage (no matter how many times I ask, my bandmates manage to drag cases, speakers, etc down the walls as they move up and down the stairs - we've repainted twice in the last year - my Ever Loving is about to make ME sleep in the garage!). 

Anyway, I have a double garage that's only attached to the house on one end wall, so it should actually be a bit better noise-wise than rehearsing in the rec room, and I can reorganize the space so there'e enough room, lighting, etc. My main concern is how to properly store the PA gear while not in use. I'm in Kitchener, ON, so cold winters, hot summers, yadda yadda. I'd thought to build a secure storage closet in one corner so nothing walks away. I'm wondering if insulation and maybe a small electric radiator in there would be a good idea for winter? How to deal with summer humidity? Heat? 

In the long run, I'd like to insulate and finish the entire garage interior (currently open studs, chipboard exterior sheathing and aluminum siding). I'm sure the neighbors would appreciate a bit of noise barrier between them and us as well....

Any tips, tricks or warnings would be appreciated!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

does practice occur at any of your band mate's homes?

the weather will not be kind to your gear without a heater in the winter. as well, in the winter you will be bringing in a lot of salt and water if you park in the garage. without insulation the electric heater will have to work over time to keep the place warm and you'll ahve to turn it on a while before hand. it would be quite costly.

having just some insulation and dry wall won't be great insulation. your basement would do a much better job.

if it was me, i'd say, "guys, i love you all, but if i have to repaint these walls one more time we're going to have to find a new rehearsal space."

If you plan on doing the garage thing, I'd recommend ceiling mount infrared heaters. this keep your gear warm, not the air.


----------



## studiodog (Sep 10, 2010)

blam - I hear ya! It's a bit of a conundrum to say the least. To answer your question, rehearsal is at my place 98% of the time. The odd practice may be held at another house, but the space available is really insufficient for a 4-member band to set up and practice in. My basement has been band central for about a year, but we've recently renovated what used to be unused (ie more or less band only) space into living space with a home gym and theatre. I did get a music room of my own, but it's too small to fit all of us in, so we're right now shoving furniture to the side for rehearsal. 

The garage, on the other hand, is basically empty (assuming I've kept it tidy). I'll be costing out insulation and drywall (a DIY project if there ever was one!), but I know it's never that simple either. We'd need more outlets on dedicated circuits, which means pulls from the breaker panel, better lighting, etc etc. And yes, IR heaters!

This may be a long term project.....


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

in my opinion, you need to sit down with your mates and work something out.

having you drop all that money so the band can rehearse is unfair to you.


----------



## studiodog (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey - maybe I can get them to pay for it! OK, maybe not, but it'd be a lot cheaper than continuous rent payments on a jam hall! LOL


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Insulation is a great way to start but you will need a bit of heat in the winter. Speakers do not handle cold weather very well.If you check most equippement handbooks they will tell you what you need to know.Would not worry to much about summertime,unless your in the desert. Be aware that you may get complaints as sound seems to travel more in the garage than in the basement.Other than that,your good to go.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Double garage :O you have some "property" where you live? If so, it would be better if you did something like this nice bit of photoshop work (and for around 5 grand or so after its all done shingled, and insulated and a wire run for power):









http://www.shedlandsltd.co.uk/images/SummerHouses_DutchBarn.jpg


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm coming in a bit late on this thread, but here's my two cents. I would never do what you're suggesting, personally. I think you are underestimating the effort and investment required to transform your garage into a practice space that will be suitable and enjoyable. By the time it's done, the band may be done too! You may be able to make your current jam space work by keeping things simple. You and your bandmates could leave a couple of small amps and a small PA in the jam space. There's no need to bring in the full stacks, complete drum set with two bass drums (!) and a PA powerful enough to rock an arena. You could even consider using something like the JamHub, they work very well. Otherwise, you could consider renting jam space somewhere, maybe even sharing it with another band.


----------



## studiodog (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey pattste, 

Yup - it's a pretty big idea, and yes, it would cost a fair bit. But so does divorce! ;p

Seriously, though, my main problem with continuing to use my basement is (1) it's now a finished family room/home theatrer, so I'd rather not shove furniture about (that couch is BIG), and (2) that the stairwell walls get dinged, dented and scuffed seemingly instantly and regularly on practice night. My bassist is famous for hauling both a bass and a keyboard to rehearsals. I'd just tell him to leave it at my place, but he doesn't have a backup rig to practice at home, so back and forth the gear goes. Those long cases (and a penchant for not looking where he's going) will be the death of my walls (again -as I've said, I've repainted twice in the last year!). 

Hey - maybe I could charge the bassist a security deposit to cover repainting before I let him go downstairs!


----------



## studiodog (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey keeper - no, sadly not a lot of land, just a big-ass garage that seems to breed clutter. No idea how it happens, as I can't even fit my van through the door (2 single doors). My wife's car gets shelter, but my beater rots in the driveway! ;(

Believe me, if I had the room for a nice 12 x 20 shed, I'd already have built it!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

PA gear can handle the cold and heat.

Guitars shouldn't be left in the garage.


----------



## studiodog (Sep 10, 2010)

Milkman - thanks for the post. The instruments would not stay in the garage, but I'd like to store the big PA stuff there, probably in a secure cabinet I'd custom build for the task. We're using a Yorkville Elite Excursion system - the subwoofer houses the amps for both sub and satellites, so it's HEAVY. Storing what we affectionately call Fat Bastard in the garage would also allow us to roll it in and out for gigs - no lifting!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

You're quite welcome. Most rigs live in trucks and warehouses much of the time. If you're gigging regularly you typically leave the rig locked in a truck or trailer all year round. 

I'm not saying extended periods of sub zero temps won't have an effect becuase it probably will, but an attached gagrage is perfectly fine.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

You're quite welcome. Most rigs live in trucks and warehouses much of the time. If you're gigging regularly you typically leave the rig locked in a truck or trailer all year round. 

I'm not saying extended periods of sub zero temps won't have an effect becuase it probably will, but an attached gagrage is perfectly fine.


----------

